# Retarder?



## Alan Prichard (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anybody have retarders on their GR? I have relocated a train shed for my rolling stock and was unable to make it table flat, so the cars want to roll out. I'm thinking of something like semi-rigid foam between the rails, at intervals. It doesn't need to offer much drag. I have enough things to deal with in the garden without having to worry about runaway cars.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know what your roadbed is like. If you have loose ballast on the ground, a heavy nail thrust between two ties should be good enough. Remove the nail to take cars into or out of the siding. A piece of scrap brick or a large stone can simply be set across the track to provide enough resistance to retain the cars also. 

Just a thought, 
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

In the smaller scales we used bristles that would project up from the ties and catch the axles, spring wire might counter our heavier weights. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, sounds like Alan does not want something that has to be changed manually to let the cars out, just some extra drag. 

Your idea of foam, that would rub on the backsides of the wheels might work, but some foam rubber the width of the rails, and thin enough not to project above the rail head. Just ordinary white foam would probably work fine, it would grip the backside of the flanges, only about 2 tenths of an inch... that might do the trick. Bring it right up to the rail. 

Greg


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought them little blue handle things that Aristo packs with all there track were to stick between the rails to hold back cars from running off sidings.


----------



## Alan Prichard (Dec 27, 2007)

Greg, you are thinking what I am thinking. I'm using rocks to hold them now, but I want a hands off approach. I am going to experiment with different materials. The trick is to find something that won't push up on the flanges causing a derail, or that will wear out and become useless. Putting something between the rails that causes drag on the inside of the flanges is also closer to a 1:1 retarder. If I had the space I would love to build a hump yard.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought many times about a hump yard, but It would have to be inside because by the time all the cars come out of the shed it would be time to put them back in. 
And about the 20th time i used it , I would get lazy and just use it as a normal yard storage.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

How about just adding a small blob of solder to both sides of the railhead and taking it down flush across the tops?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

So we are trying to slow down cars rolling down hill?

How about a blast of air. 

A small pipe (1/4 inch) between the rails. Put a regulator on it from your compressor. Reduce the pressure till it slows the car down and not blow it off the tracks.

Small Fan like cooling fan from a computer. In a box to shape the air blast The tip could be a crevice tool from a shop vack ( that thing you use to get in to small cracks.)

Or just one of those 4 inch squar fans you can get at Fryes electonics oar radio shack. 

How about a old Hair Drier. Disconnect the the heat elements and use the fan.

I 'll get back to you if I think of anything else.

I thought of a hump yard too. I have put it in the back of my mind and not totally given up yet.

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Umm... read the first post, he has a storage area and does not want the cars to roll away. 

You need something that does not take calibration, or continuous power. 

Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Toothbrushes...a pair of em on their sides...pointed from the center of the rail outward so that the bristles touch the inside of the wheels. You'd have to come up with a mounting plate to glue em on that would be affixed to the center of the ties. You might get fancy and figure out how to include a small adjustment so that you could push em out or pull em in...but the idea would be to adjust them so that they just touch the inside of the wheels enough to stop or slow the cars. You want the center area between the brushes clear so that coupler parts and such can pass without snagging.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hows about a pair of modifid guard rails with springs that rub the flanges. Easiest would be some phospherbronze strips, secured at one end and bowed in the middle mounted at rail head height. 
Cars should still pass in either direction under power. The amount of bow controls the pressure applied. 
I have some seperating discs that are only .006" thick, it could be feasible to slice the inner rail head and bend it out for the spring contact. But that would be a lot of work, easier to solder a strip to the rail. (Or rivet if steel/aluminium) 

John


----------



## Alan Prichard (Dec 27, 2007)

Mike that's brilliant! It would be a simple matter to fab a simple "L" bracket with an oblong hole on the bottom flange for adjustment. As an added bonus my rolling stock would be less succeptible to cavities.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, the brushes idea sounds great! Maybe even a kitchen brush, or general cleaning brush. I found one that had a rectangular base, like 2" wide by 5" long... slice it up into thin strips and maybe glue 2 of these strips (maybe 1/2" wide) back to back and place between the rails like Mike said. 

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe even a kitchen brush, or general cleaning brush. I found one that had a rectangular base, like 2" wide by 5" long... slice it up into thin strips 
A toothbrush doesn't have to be cut and comes free with your dental checkup. I thought it was a neat idea - simple and cheap.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

4 out of 5 dentists recommend... 

LOL! 

TJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking he needs more length than one toothbrush... also they are pretty expensive... 

On the bright side, I'll bet none of his rolling stock gets cavities! 

Greg


----------



## Alan Prichard (Dec 27, 2007)

I experimented today with a pair of sliders, the kind you find on USA loco bogeys. It seemed like a good idea, since they're right angle and bent inward on the ends so wheels won't hang up. The problem though is that the wheels ride up and over. If I adjust it so that the wheels slip through, there is not enough friction to slow the cars. I'm not posting pics since it didn't work. But, I think the solution is to make the slider as long as a car, that way the friction could be adjusted so the wheels don't ride up, and the added length will contribute to a gradual slowing. Also I will use a length of Sintra instead of a slider. That way I can make as long as I need to, plus shape to roughly resemble a 1:1 retarder and paint it. 

I'll be out of town next week but shall resume the experiment when I return. I'll post with pics when I've got it dialed in.


----------

